# Gardening ....



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

My neighbour is a gardener and i told him of a nice red finger leafed tree i d seen chucked in a hedge at the garage where i had my car mot d the other day...

it looked like a acer and was abour 5 foot tall and rather than do the normal thing and take it, i poked my head in the offices of the wood cutting company who had chucked it and asked the manager if i could donate something to a charity of there chosing and take it...

He said yes take it and took my donation with just a pleasant smile on his face and my parting words were " its such a shame but at least i ve rescued it" and still just a pleasant smile....

Well chuffed and feeling good at my act of charity and "rescue" i trotted off to get it and couldn t help the howls of laughter from myself as i realised the dam thing had plastic leaves :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just wish i was a fly on the wall when that manager told the story and how he kept a straight face i ll never know :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I finally have to conceed the "mother in law" may be right in jokingly calling me a plonka :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But i can take heart, as it did fool my gardener neighbour who was rather jealous when he saw its majestic red beauty with a green backdrop in the garden :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Reminds me of the year we went to Sams Town Las Vegas for Christmas.
Arrived a couple of days before in the RV park and set up ready to spend the next week with our friends enjoying the 'festive season' Vegas style.
My wife who always likes to decorate whereever we are at this time brought out the lights and tinsel for the interior of the RV. She said wouldn't it be nice if we had a tree? She then handed me a bag for the trash. 
Sticking out of the dumpster was what looked like a fairy!!! I dived in and came out with a fully decorated and lit 6ft. Christmas tree with stand.
This was duly plugged into our van and sat between our morohomes the whole week.

We pondered on how this full tree had ended up in the bin just days before the festive season. I could imagine another couple or family getting into an almighty row just before we arrived and dumping the lot and driving off home.
Never did find out but we still have the lights and stand.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey spatz1

look on the bright side, it will be unaffected by droughts , deluges or just about anything else

In global warming you are quids in

Aldra:lol: :lol:


----------

